# Fish Fry @ Broken Arrow



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

How many of you would be willing to come out fry some fish and sit by a fire out at broken arrow?


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

I could go for that; of course with Christmas coming up, a lot of the weekends will be taken up with Christmas parties and such.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

Kickapoo Duke said:


> I could go for that; of course with Christmas coming up, a lot of the weekends will be taken up with Christmas parties and such.


 Yea its still a little early yet but I was thinking some time in january when the crappie should be in full force. Some time after the holiday's.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

That sounds cool to me!


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> That sounds cool to me!


 I figured I could count you in loy lol. Once we get a few people to say yes they will show up ill set a day.


----------



## Kickapoo Duke (May 15, 2010)

Count me in; I'm always up for a fish fry, expecially when its a 2 minute boat trip away.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Love to come. I have not been there since ya'll were my neighbor in 1972.


----------



## scott2h2 (Dec 24, 2009)

We will plan to be there.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

I'll come......


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Whoo hoooo!
Sounds good to me. I'll have to check with RTD (Reel Time's Dad).


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

*Count me In*

Always enjoy getting together with everyone..Lets do it
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## retired10 (May 5, 2010)

_ am ready Just let me know when
retired10
_


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Reel Time said:


> Whoo hoooo!
> Sounds good to me. I'll have to check with RTD (Reel Time's Dad).


I checked with RTD. He said he's in.
RT


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

I would like to go if it is the weekend I am off. Just let me know what date and I can bring supplies and the boat.

Matt


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Sounds great to me, I'm always up for a fish Fry! Always good seeing and listening to all the 2 Coolers.


----------



## luckyD (Jun 13, 2010)

Sounds like a plan, start working on a date.


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Set the date


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

I'd sure give it a shot.


----------



## drifter544 (Dec 25, 2008)

I made my first trip there today and enjoyed it!! Count me in!


----------



## alh942 (Feb 4, 2006)

I would like that also. GREAT place for a fish fry.


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

Will try to make it also!!


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

tell me when


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

Sounds like fun ! John3:16 and I missed the last one due to a catfish tournament that day . We would love to meet all of y'all and visit . We have done several fish fry's in the past for small groups of 40-50 fishermen . I have organized and hosted two before .

John cooks catfish for a homeless group in Conroe many times on Saturday mornings so he has lots of cooking hardware . I have several large pots and a fryer as well . 

You have a good location picked out and several that want to come . The next thing would be just to make it come together . Get a date and start a supply list . I can give you a copy of a supply list that I made up and used before . Sunbeam's wife makes a killer nanner pudding . I ate four bowls last time . 

If you need help , I can help you out . If you want catfish , we can supply all of it . We cut all of the fat and color off of the meat when we clean them so it is really great tasting !


----------



## stewman773 (Jun 19, 2009)

ICdeez looks like you have enough people it's time to make a date... if it's after deer season I might bring the camper and make a weekend out of it. Camping and another 2cool fish fry on Kickapoo sounds like a good weekend to me, plus catching a few Crappie to boot.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Can people who don't live in the area come? We have a lake house on White Rock Creek and frequent it throughout the year and I go to Kickapoo about 4-5 times a year. We can help or pitch in some money or fish, etc, etc.

Also, are yall talking about this December or after the 1st of the year?


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

atcfisherman said:


> Can people who don't live in the area come? We have a lake house on White Rock Creek and frequent it throughout the year and I go to Kickapoo about 4-5 times a year. We can help or pitch in some money or fish, etc, etc.
> 
> Also, are yall talking about this December or after the 1st of the year?


I think he is talking about January.
ATC, you are certainly welcome to come. I would love to meet you.
RT


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Broken Arrow fish fry and fun*

Sounds like a lot's of fun , count me in .
I have some trout filets i can bring, just say the word .

See ya
Terry:walkingsm


----------



## 200ZX (Dec 14, 2009)

maybe we can make this one. we missed the last one at the park. i am looking forward to finally getting the chance to meet you all.


----------



## JakeBrake (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm in....


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> Whoo hoooo!
> Sounds good to me. I'll have to check with RTD (Reel Time's Dad).


I ain't goin' if she goes!

J/K. I'm in in January with a big pot of greens.

P.S. Can I start the grease fire this time? Being cold and all it should be bigger!


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

essayons75 said:


> I ain't goin' if she goes!
> 
> J/K. I'm in in January with a big pot of greens.
> 
> P.S. Can I start the grease fire this time? Being cold and all it should be bigger!


Ha! You know you love me!
Why don't you plan on coming over to the house to cook the greens beforehand. That way I know I will get to taste some of them!
RT


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Count me in.


----------



## FishinCowboy (Sep 8, 2010)

Count me in.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Reel Time said:


> I think he is talking about January.
> ATC, you are certainly welcome to come. I would love to meet you.
> RT


Thanks!!! Then count me in.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Fish fry sounds great. Count me in.


----------



## Onalaska (Sep 25, 2010)

Even though I don't know any of you my husband and I love to fish and I have gotten many helpful tips off this board. I think we would enjoy meeting new people, swapping a few fish story's and eating some great fish. Count my husband and I in and I would be happy to bring something. I am a good cook Btw SO i don't think anyone would be spitting anything out. :doowapsta


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Onalaska said:


> Even though I don't know any of you my husband and I love to fish and I have gotten many helpful tips off this board. I think we would enjoy meeting new people, swapping a few fish story's and eating some great fish. Count my husband and I in and I would be happy to bring something. I am a good cook Btw SO i don't think anyone would be spitting anything out. :doowapsta


Welcome to 2Cool Onalaska!
I look forward to meeting you and your husband at the fish fry.
Good to have another "girl" on board.
RT

Onalaska, please go to your user settings and enable private messaging.
If you have trouble post back up and I would be happy to help you.
And, you have an incoming friend request!


----------



## Onalaska (Sep 25, 2010)

Reel Time said:


> Welcome to 2Cool Onalaska!
> I look forward to meeting you and your husband at the fish fry.
> Good to have another "girl" on board.
> RT
> ...


Reel Time I enabled my PM. So have at it. LOL:fish:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Onalaska said:


> Even though I don't know any of you my husband and I love to fish and I have gotten many helpful tips off this board. I think we would enjoy meeting new people, swapping a few fish story's and eating some great fish. Count my husband and I in and I would be happy to bring something. I am a good cook Btw SO i don't think anyone would be spitting anything out. :doowapsta


 ******* OMG Onalaska, and I was just fixxin' to eat supper!!!


----------



## rsumrall (Jul 2, 2010)

I"ll be there.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm game. Just get a date.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

All right I have been pretty busy over the last week or so... I havent been able to log on but here goes. The weekend I have planned out is Feb. 20-21 either saturday or sunday depending on whats best. I have never hosted a fish fry so any help will be greatly appreciated. You can called me at 936-646-3462 between 8 am and 1 pm. I will start working on the logistics of this event while people are still deciding if they are gonna come.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Duke, Roger, Loy and I are old hands at it. I will volunteer all of us to do what we can. I will try to come by one day next week. I am looking forward to meeting the latest generation of Broken Arrow folks.
All you really need is fryers with oil, fish and that lady who makes the fantastic blackeye pea salad. I'll bring the obligatory "nanner puddin".


----------



## Jeff G (May 18, 2010)

I'll bring a ice chest of catfish , a variety of soda pop and bottled water , 1 large fryer with oil , several thermometers, cans of some various types of the bass pro batter like original, beer batter and hot and spicy , 2 bags of hushpuppies (kroger brand with the corn and jalapenos in them ) . I think I still have a case of 12 ounce cups . 

I suggest that we make a new thread called " supply list for broken arrow fish fry " . We can form a list and just recopy it and edit it each time a member volunteers to bring something . By having this list posted , members not already signed up can easily read the last thread on the supply post and see what is needed . 

If you want me to do it , I can make it and edit it daily for y'all . Just let me know .


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I won't commit Becki to provide the Blackeye Pea salad without checking with her first but I am sure we can count on her.


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Fish fry at broken arrow*

Sunday work's for me:cheers:


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Darn it. I have to go to an out of state wedding that weekend. Everyone have a great time


----------



## RodBender54 (Aug 27, 2010)

Count me in.....fish sounds great....fire sounds better


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

markbrumbaugh said:


> Darn it. I have to go to an out of state wedding that weekend. Everyone have a great time


Don't worry, I will volunteer to eat your share of fish. 
Maybe we can get Reel Time to make a sticky for this list.


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Either day is fine with me. Saturdays are usually booked that time of the year for either Crappie or LMB.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sorry, I have not posted but work, deer season and family have me tied up. The fish fry sounds great. I went to the first but missed the last. Count me in!!!!


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

Sounds good to me, I'm really looking forward to putting some faces with the names, and eatin fish!!

-LP


----------



## GBird (Jun 12, 2010)

I will be out of town on Sat. the 19th, but might be back on Sunday the 20th.


----------



## Lonestar Proud (Oct 26, 2010)

iCdeez said:


> The weekend I have planned out is Feb. 20-21 either saturday or sunday depending on whats best.


Chris - Did you mean the Feb 19-20?

Also, I don't know of anyone on here fishes it or not, but there is a CAT tourney on Livingston the 19th......

-LP


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Feb. 19 is a Sat. and the 20 is Sun. Which day you all have settled on? I'm trying to get loose for it. Thanks.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

If it is on a sunday I can make it.

Matt


----------



## Bass Master (Jan 1, 2011)

i hope to make it that will give me a chance to meet some good ole fishing people and hear some fishing storyes. cant wait 

Dutch


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

When is this shin dig anyway?


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

I will bring some venison of some sort. Lord knows my freezer is packed.

Nail a date down and let's party!:dance:


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I would likely be there Saturday, February 19th. 

I will cook mustard greens and charro bean soup as a warming beverage while we cook the fish. 

I can also bring a fire extinguisher!


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

IC please set the date. either Saturday or Sunday. I've gone back through all the posts and dont really see the date yet. Everyone is asking and needs to set their plans. I think the longer we wait to set a firm date, the fewer people will attend. Of course we all know, the liklihood of some bitter cold weather that time of year. Either day is fine with me, and I'll be there.
GoneFish'n:rybka:
Charlie


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I would like to know a date also


----------



## megafish (Mar 5, 2007)

*Fish Fry*

:an5:


NitroNX898 said:


> I would like to know a date


mega also!


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Has there been a date set or has it been canceled....


----------



## GoneFish'n (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm guessing its a cancel. We haven't been able to get a firm date. A number of us have asked for information, all with no responses, so maybe we need to plan on another one in the warm springtime.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I'm glad for one, because I'm out of town in cold Albany NY.


----------

